# Best video ever about safety :)



## cristal1290

I just came across this video I think its just unbelievable, maybe some of you will think that its just rubbish but I think its just hilarious. :laughing:

Enjoy


----------



## cristal1290

This dude is just getting better and better lol


----------



## <*(((><

I agree with everything he had to say. This Utopia we try and create here in life, is just plain stupid! And I for one will never buy a SawStop product, I agree with the author of the video, it is companies like SawStop that try and legislate what decisions I can make to enhance their own bottom line, that don't need to be in existence.


----------



## Skwerly

I gotta say, I like the guy! That was my first experience watching him, but it will not be my last. It's rare these days that someone goes "against the grain", so to speak, and says how things actually are, and why they are that way. Two thumbs up!


----------



## tendres

I like this guy and it is sooooooooooo true to be perfectly safe you could not do anything. When you are employed as a carpenter and took that time to insure your safety, you would be plenty safe, your fired! Good article cristal


----------



## Eusibius2

OMG - I made the mistake of starting to watch this video full screen..... ARGHHHH!!! My eyes are burning!! My eyes! My eyes!! Quit moving the camera so dang close to your face!!! I think I might have to sue u-tube for allowing this.

But seriously, as someone who actually does product safety testing as a career (hey, it's a job) - he's got tons of valid points. Most every rule out there is a result of a lame-duck lawsuit (spill coffee in your lap lately? Of course not, b/c there's a warning on the coffee pot now! LOL). There are a few good rules out there, though. I remember testing a children's product once and it was made for kids around 4-5 years old, but it was labeled as 'intended for children 3 years and older.' Well, it failed testing because it wasn't labeled: Not intended for children under 36 months. The manufacturer had to reprint the product simply to reverse the wording, although it means the same thing. Lame....


----------



## Coloradokevin

I agree with this guy in so many ways, and I also feel like we've become far too "safe" in our society these days. Lets face it, even if there is good information to be found in a lot of owners manuals, many of us never even read it simply because we don't want to take the time to sift through 35 pages that tell you how NOT to use your ink jet printer in the shower while drying your hair with an electric hair dryer, while running with scissors.

I also agree with his points about how nothing would get done in this country if it wasn't for risk. Personally, I work in law enforcement, and I often joke with my coworkers that we make a good living for (often) minimal effort. But, the only reason I am compensated as well as I am is because of the risk I take by working in this field! Similarly, I have a background in aviation, and a number of friends who are commercial pilots. The saying I often heard in that industry was "we aren't paid for what we do, we are paid for what we might have to do". 

Simply put, everyday life requires us to balance risk with reward, and we all have a different tolerance for taking these risks. As innovative as I think Sawstop products are, I was also greatly disappointed when I first read about the results of the lawsuit that this guy mentioned in his video!


----------



## joiner Aberdeen

Sadly America seems the lawsuit capital of the world.
If I cut my finger off with a saw,it's probably going to be my fault.
Have you heard the one about the ebay seller who sold a broken clock and the buyer left neg feedback and got sued for $15,000,sadly this isn't a joke either!!!


----------



## Rick C.

Using common sense and forethought should be enough,our own comfort zones should dictate what we need to do.
Law suits against manufacturers is dead wrong, unless there was a real defect. Legislation isn't what we need and I didn't know saw stop was involved in any. This would certainly be a low blow to other companies.
On the other hand the saw stop was compared to several other saws in it's class and rated right up with the top three, in quality, power,dust collection etc. It seems to be a very good saw. I know three guys that have been injured by table saws and all three are carpenters.One was an apprentice that had a piece get away and tried to hold it down. The saw cut the web between his thumb and forefinger almost to his wrist. After surgery to reconnect everything it is usable. The others two were lost thumbs that were reconnected, BUT all were due to loss of control for one reason or another.
The cost of the saw stop is less than a trip to the ER and if you have employees, it's less than work comp problems.JMHO


----------



## rrbrown

OK first I've been using power tools of some kind for 30 years and woodworking (table saw)for 20+ years. I use to think that I was careful and safe about everything I did in my shop. Notice I said use to be.

I think where this law suit came from (not that I agree with it) is the inventor of Saw Stop tried to get all manufactures to use this technology. I also heard that if they all would have, it would have been a minimal cost to all saws. However the manufactures declined. So this guy sued on the bases that the technology was available to them but they chose not to use it. 

Like I said I was safe I use a face shield, push sticks and I always raise the blade just above the top of the wood I'm cutting. Well the other day I had allot on my mind and probably shouldn't have been working in the shop. I raised the blade to high without noticing, I was ripping wood harder then white oak using a push stick and a face shield as something distracted me for a sec. My hand still on the wood 8-12" from the blade but my new sharp Freud $100 saw blade but ripping so fast that my finger was still on the wood as it crossed the blade while being distracted for just a second. Normally no problem but because the blade was up higher my finger was gone. 

I had looked at the Saw Stop but because the price was allot higher I couldn't afford it. The reason the price was higher is because the manufactures didn't want to use the Saw Stop technology so he now had to design and build a whole new saw which raised the price he had to charge. The hospital said they get 2-3 a month of table saw accidents like mine. I do believe that the manufactures were stupid if not irresponsible in not adding this technology to there products just as Car manufactures would be if they refused to use seat belts, airbags etc. The cost grew for the technology because they refused to use it. Although I don't necessarily agree with the law suit sometimes that's what it takes to make these big companies actually care about what happens to people that use there products. 

This guy on you Tube is basically saying it should be up to us what is safe to do. Where does it stop I don't want to wear a seat belt, I don't want to wear a helmet while driving my motorcycle 100 mph on the highway. why can't I ? I'll tell you because Law suits caused legislation to prevent it. 

The thing that really gets me is they had the chance to put the technology on all saws and they refused it, probably out of greed. It's not like they don't know about the danger or the fix to prevent it. I bet you will not see to many of the CEO's of these companies looking like this so it's not important to them.


----------



## steve_wood

Great video!
I`m felling very bad for you Richard


----------



## Willie T

The last two words in the video say it all... "personal responsibility". Today, most of America doesn't even know what those words mean.

It's much easier to learn only one word... "entitlement"


----------



## marly

Funny I saw this tonight; my wife and I had a discussion about the lawsuit tonight. We were at the store and the salesman mentioned the lawsuit and my wife got very upset about it and went off into some long tangent about it. It’s not the responsibility of the manufacture to be safe, but the responsibly of the operator to operate the machines properly. 

If I remember correctly the person in question in the lawsuit was using the saw without a blade guard and without a rip or miter gauge. He probably should have been using a chop saw unless he was ripping the laminate flooring. 

With that said, the reason why we had this discussion is because my wife and I came home with a sawstop this evening. 












I bought it because if I lose any of my fingers it could cost me millions of dollars over the next forty years that I work. I do IT consulting for a living and I need all 10 digits to perform my job to its fullest. I suppose I couldn’t possibly cut all 10 fingers off and I can hunt and peck the keyboard, but I have seen where people have lost a good four of them. I still need to be able to lift well over 50 pounds (sometimes lift 175lb servers by myself, try doing that with one hand and 1 finger). Even lose one finger and if I’m out of work for a few weeks it can cost me thousands of dollars in lost work. 

I looked at it this way, the saw cost me about $3,200 after taxes, if I keep and use the saw for 10 years it costs me $320/yr. or $26/mo. I guess perhaps you pay an extra $1,000 for the saw stop technology, so in real terms it costs an extra $15/mo. to have the technology which doesn’t really hinder me from operating the saw. – For $15/mo extra, why the heck not? 

It was a bit more than I wanted to spend, but I really enjoy the hobby and I look at as an insurance policy, yeah I drive as safe as possible, do all the right things, but accidents can and do happen. If I can mitigate those risks for an acceptable price point then I’ll go for it. 

I love my wife though, she says to the salesman, “I don’t believe you that this works turn it on and put your finger in there.” The salesman says, “Here watch this video”, then my wife goes, “He put a hotdog in there, if he believes in the technology he should put his finger in there!!” 

marly


----------



## rrbrown

marly said:


> “He put a hotdog in there, if he believes in the technology he should put his finger in there!!”
> 
> marly


Tell her he did put his finger in it on video, it was on this forum then the link was disabled for copyrights of the film company or something.

Oh nice saw I hope to have one before the end of the year.


----------



## marly

rrbrown said:


> Tell her he did put his finger in it on video, it was on this forum then the link was disabled for copyrights of the film company or something.
> 
> Oh nice saw I hope to have one before the end of the year.


She saw that video and she was like, “Oh come on!! He barely put his finger in there” – She makes me laugh.  


I think you'll like the saw when you get it. It went together pretty quick, but I did need my wife to help me put a few things on it to get it going. Otherwise it took me about an hour and a half to assemble. It came with very good instructions. I just need to wire a 220 line to fire it up, I'm excited for the 3HP. 

marly


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135

I've gotten cut by a TS once.... I still refuse to use the blade guard. I find it more dfficult to work with it on than off. I'm now in the habit of using push sticks more than I was at 16 when I happened. I brought my hand back to me over the top of the blade.

I got my Left little finger at the end knuckle. I took out 3/4 of the joint surface, and completely severed the nerve on the outter edge of that finger along with the tendon on the palm side. By the time I had surgery the bone had filled back in and the Dr. had to chase the tendon another knuckle. I had a pin sticking out for just over a month, and a huge split that went from my elbow to my fingertips. After that it was a plastic one that kept me out of the Welding shop in school and from learning TIG welding.

Did I hold anyone else responsible?? NO It was my fault, Not Sears for making the guard removable, or my Dad who didn't have the guard on the saw. I had the blade down low and it could have been alot worse.


----------



## Eusibius2

marly said:


> I looked at it this way, the saw cost me about $3,200 after taxes, if I keep and use the saw for 10 years it costs me $320/yr. or $26/mo. I guess perhaps you pay an extra $1,000 for the saw stop technology, so in real terms it costs an extra $15/mo. to have the technology which doesn’t really hinder me from operating the saw. – For $15/mo extra, why the heck not?
> 
> marly


Why don't you just divide $3200 by the 40 years of work that you're protecting? Then it's a measly $6/mo! 

Course, by the time you add in interest over 10 or 40 years, the $26/mo or $6/mo will jump up quite a bit. Even at a generous 12% interest, you're REALLY going to pay $46/mo @ 10 years (which is $2,300 in interest payments), or $32/mo @ 40 years (which is $12,000 in interest). Sorry to burst your bubble. Just pay it off now and don't think about how much money it's going to cost you per month. That thinking will only a) put you further in debt b) make you wish you bought 2 more instead of paying the interest or c) you'll end up losing a finger because of carpal tunnel syndrome at work, rendering your fingers useless anyway.

BTW - I agree with the video 100% and most of the other comments on this thread. It's all about R E S P O N S I B I L I T Y .


----------



## marly

Eusibius2 said:


> Why don't you just divide $3200 by the 40 years of work that you're protecting? Then it's a measly $6/mo!
> 
> Course, by the time you add in interest over 10 or 40 years, the $26/mo or $6/mo will jump up quite a bit. Even at a generous 12% interest, you're REALLY going to pay $46/mo @ 10 years (which is $2,300 in interest payments), or $32/mo @ 40 years (which is $12,000 in interest). Sorry to burst your bubble. Just pay it off now and don't think about how much money it's going to cost you per month. That thinking will only a) put you further in debt b) make you wish you bought 2 more instead of paying the interest or c) you'll end up losing a finger because of carpal tunnel syndrome at work, rendering your fingers useless anyway.
> 
> BTW - I agree with the video 100% and most of the other comments on this thread. It's all about R E S P O N S I B I L I T Y .


I don’t think you understand what I meant; I consider the purchase a “capital investment”. I paid cash for it. I figure I will keep the saw for 10 years and I need to get $26/mo worth of enjoyment out of it. 

Another way of looking at is, you could go out to eat with your wife once a month for the next 10 years or you could buy a saw. – Take your pick. 

I suppose you could take your cash and invest it in the stock market, but then you’re out of a saw too, and I suppose it depends on how bad you need the money. I guess if one is really worried about losing the money they should put it in CD, but then on a 5 Yr CD you’re only getting 2.81% interest and 0.89% on a 6 Mo CD. 

You are right though, you should never purchase anything on a credit card, I don’t even have a credit card. – Don’t believe me? Look up Dave Ramsey and his baby steps; I’m on baby step 6. 

marly


----------



## Eusibius2

marly said:


> Another way of looking at is, you could go out to eat with your wife once a month for the next 10 years or you could buy a saw. – Take your pick.
> 
> 
> marly


Marly - is there really (REALLY???) any decision to be made here? I mean, do we really have a choice if it comes to down to this question?!>! LOL! I mean, I know what *I* would chose, and I know what my wife would choose! :smile:

So how's that new shiny TS workin for ya?


----------



## marly

Eusibius2 said:


> Marly - is there really (REALLY???) any decision to be made here? I mean, do we really have a choice if it comes to down to this question?!>! LOL! I mean, I know what *I* would chose, and I know what my wife would choose! :smile:
> 
> So how's that new shiny TS workin for ya?


 
Why the decision is the table saw? What other choice is there? 

The TS is working great, it went together very easily, when putting it together my wife and I kept commenting on how great the directions were. They put all the screws in a package with the steps labeled, has a very well written owner’s manual. The owner’s manual is in color and it seems like a nice little book. I can’t complain at all with the saw. 

The project my wife and I were working on were able to finish up pretty quick because of how nice the saw cut through the wood. It cut through some hard maple like a hot knife through butter (I have a Forrest WWII blade on it). 

I have nothing to complain about the saw it’s a very nice saw and I’m happy with my purchase, several days later.  When I put it together and started using it I got the feeling of “quality”. – I guess you get what you pay for; it’s sure a step up from my Ridgid hybrid. 

Back on topic, I still think the lawsuit is stupid because the person who cut off his fingers DID have a choice. He had a choice to purchase a Sawstop and he chose not to, he got a Ryobi instead. It’s not Ryobi’s fault that he purchased the Ryobi instead of a Sawstop. 

marly


----------

